# Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament



## bcfafishing (Jul 26, 2016)

The Brazoria County Fair Association will be hosting the first annual BCFA Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament on August 27, 2016 at Capt Mark's Marina. All proceeds raised will go to benefit the youth of Brazoria County. This is an individual tournament for $40 per angler. Prizes are as follows:

Grand Champion Stringer â€" Anglers will weigh in one Speckled Trout, one Redfish, and one Flounder. Stringers must have all three to compete. Should a complete stringer not be weighed in, the designated monies will be put into the BCFA scholarship fund.
**GUARANTEED PAYOUT**
a.	1st place - $1,000
b.	2nd place - $750
c.	3rd Place - $500
d.	4th Place - $250

Grand Champion Individual Fish
a.	Speckled Trout â€" Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $250
b.	Redfish - Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $250
c.	Flounder - Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $250

Youth Division - $10 per entry
a.	Speckled Trout â€" Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $50 
b.	Redfish - Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $50 
c.	Flounder - Largest Fish within legal slot limits - $50

Cash Pots â€" 80% payout to 1st place and 20% to 2nd place. Cash only to enter and can only enter before the captains meeting.
a.	Heaviest Redfish - $20
b.	Heaviest Speckled Trout - $20
c.	Heaviest Flounder - $20
d.	Redfish with the most spots - $20

Full list of rules located at
http://www.brazoriacountyfair.com/events/2016/2016-cowboys-on-the-coast-fishing-tournament


----------



## bcfafishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Dont forget the BCFA Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament scheduled for August 27th at Captain Mark's Marina.
Stringer category
1st - $1,000
2nd - $750
3rd - $500
4th - $250
Individual Category
Heaviest Redfish - $250
Heaviest Speckled Trout - $250
Heaviest Flounder - $250
Cash pots are $20/entry
Entry forms at BCFA.org or at Rosscos Outdoors.


----------

